# New addition - a mill



## Kermit (Nov 4, 2009)

The Mill has arrived, and of course I was excited to get it home and opened. 

















Now I'm wondering what all my excitement was for? Looks like I'm a few days away from having it all set up and plugged in for its maiden voyage! Ah well,  just another day to look forward too and get excited for when it comes. 

Kermit


----------



## vlmarshall (Nov 4, 2009)

Great! What is it? ;D
I mean, what brand of mill is in those boxes? Congrats. ;D


----------



## Kermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh yeah,  ;D  It's a Micro Mark MicroLux. I choose them because of the inch system lead screws and because it came on sale. I had made a post here about my purchase a week ago.

Thank you Vernon,
Kermit


----------



## black85vette (Nov 4, 2009)

Thought I heard a big "Yipee!" off in the distance. Congrats. I know you'll be busy for a bit.

I am looking at the X2's and like the way Micro Mark has their dial set up. I seem to recall they use MT3 while HF has the R8 on their spindle. Grizzly also has MT3. I will be watching for the Christmas sales and see what pops up.


----------



## Artie (Nov 5, 2009)

I remember my first day with the mill.. bloody exciting.... I hope it does all that you want... congrats mate.

Rob


----------



## 4wheels (Nov 5, 2009)

Great purchase. Very nice. Without wishing to rain on your picnic as they say - check some older threads on this forum re mill rigidity and lapping the dovetail ways. That type of one big pin attachment for the column has some rigidity problems but can be overcome. I am currently in the middle of doing these mods and I think they will be worthwhile. I will start a thread on the mods in a day or two. These millsare a great buy but like everything they can be improved without too much hassle. Your mill looks like a standard X2 mill. Same as mine and a million others which is good as the collective improvements are a great source of info.
As I mentioned above I humbly apologise for tempering your happiness on your purchase.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Kermit (Nov 5, 2009)

Can't be bothered by a little 'humidity'. I've got things to make and stuff to build.

Actually, I was thinking of starting off with a modification. I had excellent results using concrete epoxy and was thinking of trying something along those lines as a fill and 'stiffener' for the upright.

Old dog, new tricks and all that.  :big:

Kermit


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Nov 5, 2009)

Houston in a different time zone for holidays?
Congratulations.
I'll be interested in the mods you do. After my current project I 'plan' on several improvements myself. Unless another project gets in the way ;D


----------



## hitandmissman (Nov 5, 2009)

Glad ya got it. I have the older Micro-Mark the red one. Love it. Does have its limits but does any thing I have to do. Enjoy.


----------



## RobWilson (Nov 8, 2009)

Is it together Kermit ;D ,,,,,,,,whats it look like 

Rob


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 8, 2009)

Interesting my red micolux came fully assembled in a wooden crate. But I did pick it up at there store. I guess it would have to be broken down for UPS shipping. 
IIRC the crate weighed about 120 lbs. 
Tin


----------



## Kermit (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you; to everyone who has taken time to reply. I'm still immersed in the G-daughters dollhouse and the impending holiday season will be slowing progress down. I'll get pictures of any developments on the mill front, and might even shock your systems with a pic or two of the doll house along the way.  

First step will be the table to mount it on. I had one built by the time my lathe arrived. I didn't go in that order in this case, but went instead with a much cheaper smaller model. It seems everytime, (3 actually), I got around $1000 saved up, "something", would happen.  This "something" would always be a large ticket item.


Spies in the banking system.  8)  So I fooled them and got something less than $1000.  Spmetimes makes me wonder if people storing money in their matress are really that crazy.  

Kermit


----------



## 4wheels (Nov 15, 2009)

Well done Kermit, but I wouln't want to sleep on a mill - too many sharp edges.
Cheers,
Brian


----------

